# Solved: win update site



## old100 (Jan 12, 2004)

Trying to help neighbor reinstall and update his Sony Vaio PC running win 98 se. Spyware was so bad that I had to do run a fdisk before reinstalling win. Can not access win update site - continue to get error 0x80072f89. Have searched all over microsoft site and web but can not find a solution. Tried MS online support but that was like looking for wisdom teeth in a chicken. Any ideas??


----------



## cgesicki (Feb 10, 2006)

check the windowsupdate.log file usually located C:\Windows|windowsupdate.log


----------



## old100 (Jan 12, 2004)

OK - log file shows errors similar to ref before - plus many other commands. What are you looking for??


----------



## Elf-stone (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey, old100. I re-installed Windows98SE on one machine Friday and got to the update site okay, but when I went back the next morning it was a no-go. On the forum there, someone suggested this link and it worked for me.

https://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/en/default.asp


----------



## old100 (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi Elf-stone - That is the link I have been using. Just for curiosity I checked and found that the SSL cert is out of date. Under "no liability accepted" the windows has the correct date but the cert is not marked OK. How do you correct that ??


----------



## Elf-stone (Jan 30, 2005)

I have no idea, sorry. When I tried to go the update site from the toolbar, I got as far as 'scan for updates' when an error came up telling me the clock on my computer had the wrong time, when it didn't. A lot of other people had the same problem, but using the link I gave you worked fine. Try clicking on it instead of using the toolbar. Some security verification windows will pop up; just click yes and you should get there.


----------



## old100 (Jan 12, 2004)

I have had the wrong date before but not this time. Have tried the site with link and windows method but no go so far.


----------



## Elf-stone (Jan 30, 2005)

I haven't had much luck researching this error on the MS site, Google or Yahoo. Like you say, the certificate is expired. The only suggestion I've found so far is to delete cookies and temporary files in Internet Options. Good luck.


----------



## old100 (Jan 12, 2004)

I have cleaned off the first install and reinstalled again - the same error came up. if I do not find an answer on this PC the owner says I can use it for spare parts - better than losing it out the second story!!


----------



## Elf-stone (Jan 30, 2005)

Here's one thing you can try before disassembling the machine. It's the UNOFFICIAL Service Pack for 98SE. The basic install without the options will install all the windows updates up to when the program was last updated. I've heard of some people having problems with it, but I've been running it on one system since August without any problems. If you try it, install in this order: Windows install, hardware driver install, unofficial service pack.
http://exuberant.ms11.net/98sesp.html

I think your problem must be related to security settings or maybe a firewall (if using one), but this may get you going.


----------



## klimas (Mar 3, 2006)

I had the same problem and i found info it is a problem with certificates. Installing newer IE should solve the problem. I think 5.5 should do but i tryed it with installing IE 6.0 Try to download it and install manually. I hope it help in your case too.


----------



## gtherreault (Mar 3, 2006)

I am setting up Win 95, Win 98se and Win 2000 virtual workstations using VMware on my Windows XP Pro system to help in my A+ and MCSE certification and had problems updating some of these using Windows update.

When it came to update my Win 98SE workstation using Windows Update, I had the same issue as others (got a 0x80072f89 error), and after searching the net and reading the comments posted here, I did a manual download and upgrade of IE 6 and it solved the issue. I can now go to Windows Update and do all the updates without any problems.

Hopefully I can help others as well with some of my knowledge.


----------



## cgesicki (Feb 10, 2006)

this might help http://www.tweaksforgeeks.com/0x800A138F.html


----------



## old100 (Jan 12, 2004)

Not using a firewall - only protection is AV from grisoft. Where can I get IE 6.0 - will try microsoft site. Now have a second unit that will not access update site after a failed update for office. Neighbors heard I was having problems and now I have theirs. -.


----------



## old100 (Jan 12, 2004)

Good news - I tried all of the suggestions above - without success except one - solved it by DL IE 6 from another site. Now to see if it will solve my other problem. Thanks for all the comments.


----------

